
Bot up-votoing or really good articles? - pmjh
the nytimes articles seems to come up frequently now-a-days on the hn frontpage. Are the articles that good or they have bot to upvote the articles to reach frontpage? Asking because those articles are gated and need paid subscription.
======
PaulHoule
Mostly the NYT publishes a lot of articles and they get submitted often. The
NYT is the #3 most submitted site after Tedium and github.

~~~
pmjh
ok

~~~
grzm
Please don't create accounts to post things like this. From the guidelines:

> _" Throwaway accounts are ok for sensitive information, but please don't
> create them routinely. On HN, users should have an identity that others can
> relate to."_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

